# Waiting impatiently!!!



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

My pair of American Fantails have been sitting on their eggs for 20 days now...the end is near. I didnt check the eggs for fertility because the pair was new to me and I didnt want to disturb them that way but now...20 days later and anxious for the babies I hope they are...or at least 1 is fertile! I plan to keep one in the house as my "pet" I have the pair inside now but they dont care for it. I have a 6x8 dog kennel outside that is going to be their playyard and hubby is going to build a small loft for me. I cant wait. i think they will be much happier being able to flutter and fly around a bit. 
Oh on a different note...someone local to me has some pigeons for sale...she has some she is calling "hooded monks" is this an actual breed or ? I couldnt find it online. I'm going to go check them out...maybe tomorrow. And possibly buy a pair or 2. Will post pics when/if I do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cammygirl said:


> My pair of American Fantails have been sitting on their eggs for 20 days now...the end is near. I didnt check the eggs for fertility because the pair was new to me and I didnt want to disturb them that way but now...20 days later and anxious for the babies I hope they are...or at least 1 is fertile! I plan to keep one in the house as my "pet" I have the pair inside now but they dont care for it. I have a 6x8 dog kennel outside that is going to be their playyard and hubby is going to build a small loft for me. I cant wait. i think they will be much happier being able to flutter and fly around a bit.
> Oh on a different note...someone local to me has some pigeons for sale...she has some she is calling "hooded monks" is this an actual breed or ? I couldnt find it online. I'm going to go check them out...maybe tomorrow. And possibly buy a pair or 2. Will post pics when/if I do.


your dog kennel play yard sounds like a good idea, the only problem is critters can get through chain link, you should put 1/2 or 1/4 inch hardware cloth over that. I would get everything ready and settled before getting more pigeons, unless you have room for them now, they should have 2 square foot per bird. as far a brining one in the house for a pet, pigeons really prefer other pigeons, and would be lonely when you could not interact with him, they can be brought in after weaning so you can tame him some, but he/she would be happier out with her family in the long run.


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

nooooo! really? I mean I'm sure it would prefer living with its own kind but dont people keep them as pets? My plan was to seperate it after it was weaned(around a month) and have it be the only pigeon inside. I mean will it miss something it never had...except for that short time? Darn!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cammygirl said:


> nooooo! really? I mean I'm sure it would prefer living with its own kind but dont people keep them as pets? My plan was to seperate it after it was weaned(around a month) and have it be the only pigeon inside. I mean will it miss something it never had...except for that short time? Darn!


If it is raised with pigeons nside a coop, it would prefer to live with them, and they are much happier. The parents teach the babies valuable skills like warning them when predators approach, and how to eat.

Those of us who have pet pigeons, got them by accident. Either they were hand raised because the parent birds were unavailable, gave them up, or other unforseen accident/incident.

Also, pet birds are usually those that have been rescued and are non-releasables because of their injuries, make great pets, but it is not a choice, it usually happens out of need.


----------

